# Anyone Else Notice The Screen Off Animation On Alpha3?



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know if this is a bug or not but since updating to alpha3 I noticed that cm has added the sense ui screen off animation when you turn the screen off.

This is nice eye candy except that when you turn it back on it does the same screen off animation as when you turn it off and then the screen comes on. This is not a big deal but it's just something I noticed as this is not the case with other sense enabled devices. Bug or not?


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed it. I only get it on screen off though. Screen on is instant.

I usually use my tablet in Portrait mode though, and the animation is for landscape.

Still, I like it.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Screen on ani has always been buggy for me, so I chose to turn it off under CM Settings.

P.S it is not the Sense UI screen off ani, it is the stock Gingerbread one.


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, same here. Screen on animation is wonky. Easy enough to turn off.


----------



## Glock (Nov 23, 2011)

You guys know the screen off animation isn't a sense ui thing...it's a gingerbread thing. The Nexus S had it when it released...


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes the animation is part of cm7 and gingerbread nothing to do with HTC and sense


----------



## defiantj3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah I love the screen off animation its like an old TV shutting off nicely done


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

I know. I swear A2.1 didn't have it though. And Alpha 3 does


----------



## DarkRedFlame (Sep 18, 2011)

It was always there, the only difference is that was enabled on Alpha 3. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------

